# eBAY BOXES



## NorthernIllinoisPlumber (Aug 17, 2010)

I live near him. What frames will his boxes take?


----------



## JOHNYOGA2 (Sep 30, 2008)

I got medium 10 frames. I know he also makes deeps. Don't know if it makes boxes for 8 frame equipment.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

"...Dovetail corners pre drilled with nails included...."

Just to be clear, the corner joints are finger joints (aka box joints), not dovetails. These boxes do look nice!

Finger joint: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finger_joint
Dovetail: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dovetail_joint

--DeeAnna


----------

